# Array an Funktion übergeben



## LukeS (5. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Kann man ein ganzes Array (in meinem Fall ein 2-Dimensionales) an eine Funktion als Zeiger oder Referenz übergeben?
Wie macht man das?

Ich habs auf verschiedene Arten versucht... aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es gar nicht geht...

danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## deepthroat (6. April 2006)

Hi.

Doch das geht. 
	
	
	



```
typedef int array[10][20];

void func (array a) {
  a[1][3] = 5;
}

array x;

func(x);
```
Das ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel. Evtl. solltest du etwas konkreter werden.

Gruß


----------



## LukeS (6. April 2006)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ich werds mal so versuchen... falls noch Fragen auftauchen werd ich konkreten code posten.

Gruss LukeS


----------



## canuzzi (9. April 2006)

Du solltest auf alle Faelle die Größe deiner Array mitgeben, wenn nicht global oder als Makro definiert!


----------

